# Aufbauthread budgetfreundliches PYRObikes X.13 26 Zoll



## ilfer (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem meine Jungs jetzt aus ihren GHOST Powerkid 24 1x11 rauswachsen ist die nächste Radgröße dran. Ich weigere mich ja, die auf ein kleinrahmiges 27,5 Zoll Rad zu zwingen, deswegen gibt es jetzt erstmal schöne 26 Zoll Räder. Nach meinem Marktüberblick habe ich erstmal mit dem TREK Superfly 26 geliebäugelt... mit ca. 12,5 Kilo für 790 Euro (Sonderpreis) war mir das dann aber zu schwer. Dann wurde ich von @chris5000 auf das VPACE MAX26 aufmerksam gemacht... tolles Rad, aber leider erst wieder im Herbst lieferbar. Schließlich bin ich dann beim PYRObikes X.13 (ehemals Kaniabikes) gelandet.



> Die Geometrien von VPACE MAX26 und PYRO X.13 sind ja sehr ähnlich:
> 
> VPACE MAX26:
> Sitzrohr 320 [email protected]° / Oberrohr horiz. 524 mm / Steuerrohr 90 [email protected]° / Kettenstrebe 410 mm / Radstand: 953,8 mm / Reach: 362,2 mm, Stack: 564,4 mm / Rahmengewicht ca. 1.420 g / Überstandshöhe ca. 63 cm.
> ...



Der PYRObikes X.13 Rahmen ist neuerdings auch disc-only mit innenverlegten Zügen erhältlich. Hat durchgehendes non-tapered 1 1/8" Steuerrohr, Steuersatz ist inklusive. Das Innenlager ist BSA 68, die Sattelstütze 27,2 mm. Der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert und wiegt grade mal 1300 g ohne Steuersatz und kostet einzeln 349 Euro.

Der Serien-Laufradsatz mit PLP-Naben ist auch genau was ich suchte für Tubeless-Verwendung: Innenbreite der Felgen 23 mm, tubeless ready. HA Schnellspanner, VA wahlweise Steckachse oder Schnellspanner, Schnellspanner sind dann inklusive. 1660 Gramm, handeingespeicht mit Sapim Race, 32 Loch. 199 Euro.

Außerdem hat mir Herr Fischer noch folgende Komponenten des Serien-X.13 angeboten:
Sattel 255 x 128 mm 230 g  CroMo
Sattelstütze PLP ohne Versatz 350 mm 230g
Lenker 640 mm (Klemmung 31,8 mm), rise 20 mm, back-sweep 9 Grad, 190 g
Vorbau  50 mm , +/-6 Grad,  118 g
Sattelklemme 10,5 g
(Zusammen unter 100 Euro, analog dem Control-Set von VPACE)

Ich habe heute die 2 Sets bestellt. Außerdem noch:

Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution 26 x 2,35 TLR (werden tubeless montiert)
KCNC Lock-On Griffe
Shimano BR-M315 Bremsen vorne und hinten

Als Federgabel liegen hier schon zwei RST First Air Platinum Disc-Only mit je 1540 Gramm bereit - Ebay-Schnapper mit wenig Fahrleistung 

Schaltungstechnische habe ich noch SRAM NX Schalthebel und Schaltwerk, sowie 11-fach Sunrace-Kassetten 11-42 und 140 mm Vierkant-Kurbeln von den 24-Zoll-Rädern da. 

*Ich werde hier dann die Fortschritte posten *

So ungefähr wird das dann aussehen - nur deutlich preiswerter als die 1589 Euro Originalpreis - und trotzdem nur knapp 10 Kilo schwer:


----------



## tripletschiee (12. Juli 2017)

Du hast Zwillinge, oder?
Dann mußt du ja immer alles doppelt kaufen..... Sprengt natürlich das Budget schon etwas....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (12. Juli 2017)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Du hast Zwillinge, oder?
> Dann mußt du ja immer alles doppelt kaufen..... Sprengt natürlich das Budget schon etwas....
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


Nein, aber fast gleichgroße Jungs mit nur 14 Monaten Unterschied ;-)


----------



## giant_r (12. Juli 2017)

das, oder besser die werden schick, bin gespannt und bin dabei.
d.h. wenn du die teile von den 24er nehmen willst, dass du die geister zum Verkauf wieder auf normal umbaust, oder?
nur informativ, was wiegen die br 315 komplett als paar?
viel spass beim aufbau


----------



## ilfer (12. Juli 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> das, oder besser die werden schick, bin gespannt und bin dabei.
> d.h. wenn du die teile von den 24er nehmen willst, dass du die geister zum Verkauf wieder auf normal umbaust, oder?
> nur informativ, was wiegen die br 315 komplett als paar?
> viel spass beim aufbau


Danke 
Ja, ich baue die Ghosts wieder auf Serie um... den Umbau auf 1x11 zahlt mir vermutlich eh keiner beim Wiederverkauf und die Teile kann ich gut gebrauchen bei den neuen Rädern.
Ich wiege die Bremsen mal, wenn ich sie habe. Werde eh von allem Gewichte hier reinstellen!


----------



## Dr. No (14. Juli 2017)

Interessanter Thread! Grad heute ist nämlich für meinen Filius der X13 eingetroffen. Mein Plan war, dass ich meine alten 26er-Teile an dieses Rad baue. Jedoch haben z.B. die Bremsen IS, der Rahmen natürlich PM-Standard.
Gibt es dafür noch Adapter? - Ich finde nur welche, die genau andersrum sind (IS-Rahmen und PM-Bremse)

Gibt es eine Übersicht, welche Übersetzung (Entfaltung) sinnvoll ist, damit die Kinder das noch treten können?
Welche Kurbellänge?
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## ilfer (14. Juli 2017)

Dr. No schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread! Grad heute ist nämlich für meinen Filius der X13 eingetroffen. Mein Plan war, dass ich meine alten 26er-Teile an dieses Rad baue. Jedoch haben z.B. die Bremsen IS, der Rahmen natürlich PM-Standard.
> Gibt es dafür noch Adapter? - Ich finde nur welche, die genau andersrum sind (IS-Rahmen und PM-Bremse)
> 
> Gibt es eine Übersicht, welche Übersetzung (Entfaltung) sinnvoll ist, damit die Kinder das noch treten können?
> ...


Ha, so ein Zufall 
Ich halte mich an die alte Regel Kurbellänge ca Körpergröße und verwende die vorhandenen 140 mm Kurbeln weiter. 34 er Kettenblatt, 11-42 Kassette.


----------



## ilfer (19. Juli 2017)

Ein erstes Update:
Die Lieferung von Pyrobikes kam mittlerweile bei mir an. Alles tiptop 
Den Rahmen mit blauen Decals tausche ich aber nochmal aus wegen einen mit weißen. 
Die Gewichte haben soweit gepasst, nur beim Laufradsatz nicht... der ist mit knapp 1540 g ohne Achsen deutlich leichter als veranschlagt


----------



## ilfer (24. Juli 2017)

Zwischenstand... Abschlussbilder und weitere Infos folgen nach Fertigstellung


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (24. Juli 2017)

Budgetfreundlich ... heist ? Was ist bei rausgekommen ?


----------



## h-beanti (24. Juli 2017)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut! Wie groß sind denn deine Jungs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (24. Juli 2017)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Budgetfreundlich ... heist ? Was ist bei rausgekommen ?


Den Antrieb hatte ich ja schon da, Neuteile knapp unter 800€ pro Rad. Okay, Billigräder sind es nicht... Aber für unter 10 Kilo und trailtauglicher 26 Zoll Ausstattung "preiswert" denke ich 


h-beanti schrieb:


> Gefällt mir mir wirklich gut! Wie groß sind denn deine Jungs?


 Danke! Beibe sind momentan knapp unter 140 cm, da passt der Rahmen grade so und die kurzen Kurbeln sind optimal.


----------



## ilfer (26. Juli 2017)

FERTIG! Inklusive Klingel, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Tacho 10,1 kg pro Rad.


----------



## h-beanti (26. Juli 2017)

Top, sind klasse geworden!


----------



## Dr. No (31. Juli 2017)

Wow, sehr schick geworden!
Ich bin grad bei den Kurbeln. Ich habe mir gebrauchte XT-Kurbeln genommen und sie auf 150 gekürzt. Siehe Bilder.


----------



## Dr. No (5. August 2017)

Guten Abend,
"mein" Rad ist nun auch fertig.
Um beim Thema zu bleiben - Die Kosten waren wie folgt:
Rahmen X13 349,-
Starrgabel 129,-
Porto 8,-
Kurbeln Shimano XT (gebraucht - selbst auf 150mm gekürzt) 38,-
Porto 4,50
Innenlager Shimano XT (Bestand)
26er Kettenblatt Truvativ 8,50
Kette Shimano 9fach 15,-
Ritzelpaket Shimano 11-36 (9fach) 16,50
Sattelstützenklemme 3,50
Sattelstütze Cinelli (Bestand)
Sattel Flite Titanium (Bestand)
Pedale ? (Bestand)
Laufräfer mit Hügi 240 und Mavic D521-Felgen (Bestand)
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic (Bestand)
Lenker KCNC 21,-
Vorbau FSA 60mm 21,-
Flaschenhalter ELITE (Bestand)
Neuer Schaltgriff für SRAM X0 12,-
Schaltröllchen TACX 7,50
Schaltwerk SRAM X0 (Bestand)
Schaltzüge (Bestand)
Lenkergriffe Kontec 6,-
Bremsen Shimano BR M355 (gebraucht incl 160er Bremsscheiben) 50,-
Bremsscheibe hinten KCNC 140mm 17,-
Schneidringe (Oliven) für Bremsleitung 3,-
-------------------------------------------
Summe: 709,50 EUR

Gewicht 9,0kg
Kind (8J) ist knapp 1,40 groß und wiegt 30kg
Der nächste Schritt wäre die Federgabel (eine SID steht schon bereit). Aber erstmnal wird so gefahren. - Ein Kindersattel könnte es auch noch sein, wenn der hier nicht gefällt.
Und so sieht das Rad aus...


----------



## ilfer (12. September 2017)

ilfer schrieb:


> FERTIG! Inklusive Klingel, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Tacho 10,1 kg pro Rad.
> Anhang anzeigen 627629
> Anhang anzeigen 627628 Anhang anzeigen 627630 Anhang anzeigen 627631 Anhang anzeigen 627633
> Anhang anzeigen 627636
> Anhang anzeigen 627634 Anhang anzeigen 627635 Anhang anzeigen 627637 Anhang anzeigen 627638


Hallo zusammen,
der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch die Teileliste mit Gewichten:
PYRO X.13 Rahmen Disc only inkl. Schaltauge   1.343 g
RST First Air Platinum 26 Federgabel 100mm   1.547 g
PYRO Laufradsatz 26 Zoll PLP handgespeicht   1.536 g
Felgenband Tesa   20 g
Tubeless-Ventile bike-components   10 g
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26x2,35 SnakeSkin   2 x 590 g
Shimano BR-M315 Bremsen v (32cm gekürzt)   286 g
Shimano BR-M315 Bremsen h (45cm gekürzt)   304 g
4 Bremssattelschrauben   28 g
Magura Storm SL 140 mm Scheibe   75 g
Magura Storm SL 160 mm Scheibe  96 g
12 Bremsscheibenschrauben   20 g
Shimano BB-UN55 68x127,5 Innenlager   354 g
VWP BMX Mini-Junior 140 mm Kurbeln 558 g
Superstar Raptor 34 T 110 BCD n/w Kettenblatt	(inkl)
SunRace MX8 11-fach 11-42 Kassette   404 g
SRAM NX Schaltwerk   316 g
SRAM NX Trigger   143 g
SRAM PC-1110 Kette   250 g
KORE Rivera Pedale   312 g
PYRO Sattel PLP 255x128 mm   238 g
PRO LT Sattelstütze ohne Setback 27,2 x 400mm   268 g
PYRO Lenker PLP 640mm   190 g
PYRO Vorbau PLP 50mm   118 g
KCNC Lock-On EVA Griffe   60 g
Bar Draughts Lenkerendkappen   34 g
PYRO Steuersatz PLP   94 g
Sattelklemme   20 g
Flaschenhalter   49 g

FAZIT: Die Räder sind seit Juli in Benutzung und die Kinder fahren uns damit quasi um die Ohren  Die Arbeit hat sich voll gelohnt und ich würde es jederzeit wieder genauso machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (22. April 2018)

Wann sehen wir das erste im Gebrauchtmarkt ?

Mein Sohn .....


----------



## ilfer (26. Juni 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Wann sehen wir das erste im Gebrauchtmarkt ?
> Mein Sohn .....


Das wird noch etwas dauern ;-)
Ich rüste jetzt erstmal um auf 152er Kurbeln von PLP und eventuell Dropper Posts...


----------



## herrundmeister (26. Juni 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Das wird noch etwas dauern ;-)
> Ich rüste jetzt erstmal um auf 152er Kurbeln von PLP und eventuell Dropper Posts...


Falls Du ne passende günstige Dropperpost findest sag Bescheid. Habe für den Junior auch das Pyro, allerdings die ungefederte Variante und Sattel runter wäre häufig von Vorteil.


----------



## ilfer (26. Juni 2018)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Falls Du ne passende günstige Dropperpost findest sag Bescheid. Habe für den Junior auch das Pyro, allerdings die ungefederte Variante und Sattel runter wäre häufig von Vorteil.


Kann ich Dir jetzt schon sagen... es wird eine Tranzx, ich weiß nur noch nicht genau welches Modell. 27,2 hat das Sattelrohr.
Entweder manuell YSP01 oder extern angelenkt YSP02 oder mit interner Zugverlegung YSP11.
Intern wäre mir am liebsten, aber da muss ich erst mal mit dem Herrn Fischer telefonieren, was der von Sattelrohr anbohren hält 
Wobei die extern angelenkte YSP19 auch ne gute Alternative wäre... da hängt der Zug wenigstens gerade runter und ich könnte ihn durch den freien Zugeingang am Unterrohr nach vorne führen...!


----------



## sisamiwe (30. Juli 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich rüste jetzt erstmal um auf 152er Kurbeln von PLP


@ilfer 

Hallo ilfer,

was weigt die PLP Kurbel in 152?


----------



## kona86 (1. August 2018)

@ilfer Der Aufbau ist echt spitze. Mein Großer braucht wohl auch ein neues. Wir sind nur am überlegen, ob er noch ein 24er bekommt oder schon der Schritt zu 26 ansteht.


----------



## ilfer (1. August 2018)

sisamiwe schrieb:


> @ilfer
> Hallo ilfer,
> was weigt die PLP Kurbel in 152?


Kann ich Dir (noch) nicht sagen... Herr Fischer hatte sich wegen Eurobike erst recht spät gemeldet und ich bin jetzt erstmal im Urlaub. Überlege eh noch ob‘s sinnvoll ist. Meine Jungs sind erst 1,40 m... da passen die aktuellen 140mm Kurbeln perfekt.



kona86 schrieb:


> @ilfer Der Aufbau ist echt spitze. Mein Großer braucht wohl auch ein neues. Wir sind nur am überlegen, ob er noch ein 24er bekommt oder schon der Schritt zu 26 ansteht.


Danke 
Wie groß ist dein Sohn denn?


----------



## kona86 (2. August 2018)

ilfer schrieb:


> Danke
> Wie groß ist dein Sohn denn?



135cm und Schrittlänge 62cm mit Schuhen...


----------



## ilfer (2. August 2018)

Dann würde ihm das Pyro 26 Zoll auch perfekt passen. 24 Zoll würd ich keinesfalls nehmen...


----------



## Steigiele (20. Oktober 2018)

*Aufbauthread budgetfreundliches PYRObikes X.13 26 Zoll*
Thema beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steigiele (20. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

falls jemand ein X13 verkauft bitts meden

Gruß


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (20. Oktober 2018)

Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen ist eines (ich kenne den Verkäufer nicht !)

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/kania-pyro-x13-slx-xt-sram-26-zoll/969092686-217-6364

Und hier im Suche /Gesuche Verkaufsangebote..sind gerade 2eingestellt .... preislich wie ich finde ok ..


----------



## Steigiele (21. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

kann im Bikemarkt keine Pyro X 13 finden.

Gruß


----------



## kc85 (21. Oktober 2018)

Von Bikemarkt hat Wiebaden_Er ja auch nichts geschrieben. Die 2 genannten X13 findest Du hier.

kc85


----------



## ilfer (30. Dezember 2018)

UPDATE!
Ich habe endlich die ideale Vario-Stütze für das PYRO X.13 gefunden und heute in die beiden Bikes meiner Jungs eingebaut. Es ist die TranzX JD-YSP36, die es aktuell bei Bike-Discount für nur 119 Euro gibt. 395 mm Gesamtlänge, 110 mm Verstellweg, externe Zugverlegung, Trigger-Bedienhebel.
Bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden und die Fahrer auch. Nach ersten Probefahrten finde ich die Stütze absolut kindertauglich. Obwohl nur 40 Kilo Last anliegen, senkt sich die TranzX YSP36 zuverlässig ab und fährt nicht zu schnell wieder hoch. Der Luftdruck ist nicht einstellbar, aber absolut keine Gefahr für die Weichteile. Das Gewicht der Bikes stieg im Vergleich zur Alustütze vorher auch nur um 350 Gramm, die TranzX wiegt 530 Gramm plus 90 Gramm Hebel und Zug. Der Hebel ist ergonomisch und komplett aus Alu.
Die Zugverlegung am Pyro X.13 war recht einfach... externe Leitung am Sattelstützenkragen runter, unterm Tretlager rum und in die interne Zugführung rechts rein. Oben rechts raus, ums Steuerrohr rum und an den links montierten Trigger-Bedienhebel. TOP KAUF!


----------



## kona86 (30. Dezember 2018)

Zwei richtig geile Bikes!


----------



## upanddownhiller (12. Januar 2019)

Hi zusammen, ich habe mich an ilfers Projekt orientiert und ein ähnliches X13 aufgebaut. Es ist jetzt gerade fertig geworden. Tochter ist schwer begeistert
Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht.
Hier ein paar Fotos...


----------



## upanddownhiller (12. Januar 2019)

..


----------



## upanddownhiller (12. Januar 2019)

Gewicht 9,9 kg inkl Pedale und schutzfolie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (8. August 2019)

So, ich klinke mich hier Mal ein.
Tolle Räder habt ihr da aufgebaut und ich hab genau das gleiche vor. Doch ich stehe noch vor der Wahl TWENTYFOUR Large oder doch schon X.13.

Mein Sohn wird im Dezember 8 Jahre. Das neue Fahrrad soll ein Geburtstagsgeschenk werden. Er ist aktuell 133cm groß und hat 60cm Innenbeinlänge (beides ohne Schuhe). Fahren tut er aktuell das 20 Belter von Early Rider. Bis zum Dezember sind es ja noch ein paar Tage und richtig viel fahren wird er im Winter auch nicht. Also Minimum 6 Monaten bis das Rad mit richtiger Größe verwendet wird.

Er konnte kürzlich ein 24er Pyro in Large Probe fahren und kommt damit gut klar. Die Frage ist bloß, ist das auch noch in 6 Monaten der Fall und könnte er nicht die 24" überspringen?! Für das 26" hätte ich ne Menge Teile vorrätig. Für das 24er sieht's da schon schwierig aus. Aktuell kommt hinzu dass Herr Fischer keine 24er als Rahmenkit anbieten kann. X.13 wäre dagegen weniger ein Problem.
Auf seiner Webseite steht ja, das X.13 ist ab 62cm Innenbeinlänge mit Schuhen am besten für den Umstieg. Dann könnte er am längsten damit fahren. 62cm sollte mein Sohn im Dezember/Februar bestimmt haben. Aber er soll sich ja auch nicht die Klöten am Oberrohr stoßen...

Hier ohne Schuhe und der Sattel ist noch etwas zu weit drin




Hier mit Schuhen und Sattel vielleicht 1cm zu weit draußen. Er kommt zwar mit den Zehen auf den Boden, sicherer Stand ist aber was anderes.




Was meint ihr?

@upanddownhiller wie groß war deine Tochter z.B. diesen Januar beim Fahrradwechsel?


----------



## Ghosters (9. August 2019)

Der muss doch mit den Füßen nicht mehr wenn er auf dem Sattel sitzt auf den Boden kommen. Das muss klappen wenn die Kinder noch klein sein <5 Jahre oder so. Aber später sollten die doch so sicher fahren das Sie erst den Ar... vom Sattel nehmen und dann absteigen!?


----------



## Kati (11. August 2019)

Ich habe für mein Kind (ca 1,25 damals) ein X.13 mit 24“ Laufrädern aufgebaut. Einfach weil ich den Rahmen hier gebraucht zu einem guten Kurs bekommen habe. Da der Großteil der Parts aus der Teilekiste kam, war noch Budget für 24“ LRS. Denn der ursprüngliche Plan war auch 24“ auszulassen. (Ich glaube in meiner Galerie ist auch ein Bild davon)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. August 2019)

Kati schrieb:


> Ich habe für mein Kind (ca 1,25 damals) ein X.13 mit 24“ Laufrädern aufgebaut. Einfach weil ich den Rahmen hier gebraucht zu einem guten Kurs bekommen habe. Da der Großteil der Parts aus der Teilekiste kam, war noch Budget für 24“ LRS. Denn der ursprüngliche Plan war auch 24“ auszulassen. (Ich glaube in meiner Galerie ist auch ein Bild davon)



Stimmt, ich kann ja einfach das X.13. mit Discs aufbauen und wenn die 26" Räder, die ich hier habe, zu groß sind, gibt's eben nochmal 24er.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. August 2019)

Kati schrieb:


> Ich habe für mein Kind (ca 1,25 damals) ein X.13 mit 24“ Laufrädern aufgebaut. Einfach weil ich den Rahmen hier gebraucht zu einem guten Kurs bekommen habe. Da der Großteil der Parts aus der Teilekiste kam, war noch Budget für 24“ LRS. Denn der ursprüngliche Plan war auch 24“ auszulassen. (Ich glaube in meiner Galerie ist auch ein Bild davon)



"War noch Budget für ein 24" LRS..." Das Budget war aber ganz schön üppig wenn du alleine 160€ für die Crest hingeblättert hast. Wäre auch meine erste Wahl, da es leider nichts vergleichbar leichtes <400g besser <350g bei einer 24" Felge mit 24/28 Löchern gibt. Hier ist noch eine Marktlücke finde ich. Den 24" LRS brauchst du noch?


----------



## Kati (12. August 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> "War noch Budget für ein 24" LRS..." Das Budget war aber ganz schön üppig wenn du alleine 160€ für die Crest hingeblättert hast. Wäre auch meine erste Wahl, da es leider nichts vergleichbar leichtes <400g besser <350g bei einer 24" Felge mit 24/28 Löchern gibt. Hier ist noch eine Marktlücke finde ich. Den 24" LRS brauchst du noch?


Eine Crest Felge hatte ich bei Amazon neu für <40€ gefunden. Kam verpackt von Sport Import, dem deutschen Distributor. Keine Ahnung was da los war. Eine zweite ließ sich leider zu dem Preis nicht finden.
Und ja, der LRS ist noch in Benutzung und es gibt auch noch einen Nachnutzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (13. August 2019)

Ich denke Du kannst getrost ein X.13 in 26 Zoll aufbauen... meine Jungs waren auch ca so groß wie dein Sohn. Mittlerweile ist die Sattelstütze schon ein ganzes Stück weiter draussen... aktuell sind sie 1,42 cm ca.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. August 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich denke Du kannst getrost ein X.13 in 26 Zoll aufbauen... meine Jungs waren auch ca so groß wie dein Sohn. Mittlerweile ist die Sattelstütze schon ein ganzes Stück weiter draussen... aktuell sind sie 1,42 cm ca.


Wird gemacht! Mail an Herrn Fischer mit Teile Wünschen ist bereits raus. Hoffe er hat alles lieferbar. Ist zwar noch ne Weile hin, hab aber schon Bock zu basteln. Und es würde mich davon abhalten wieder für ein eigenes Projekt Zeit zu opfern.

Mal eine neue Frage. Was sind das eigentlich für PLP Teile? Sind nirgends im Netz zu finden. Sind bestimmt umgelabelt. Aber ich finde auch nichts was ähnlich aussieht. Z.B. 24" Felgen mit 24 Loch und Bremsflanken. Echt eigenartig. Er wird sich kaum Teile einkaufen, die nur auf Kleinserie für Pyro gebaut werden...


----------



## ilfer (13. August 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Mal eine neue Frage. Was sind das eigentlich für PLP Teile? Sind nirgends im Netz zu finden. Sind bestimmt umgelabelt. Aber ich finde auch nichts was ähnlich aussieht. Z.B. 24" Felgen mit 24 Loch und Bremsflanken. Echt eigenartig. Er wird sich kaum Teile einkaufen, die nur auf Kleinserie für Pyro gebaut werden...


PLP = Pretty Light Products.
Die sind tatsächlich sehr leicht und in Zusammenhang mit Rahmenkauf macht Herr Fischer echt faire Preise!

Denk unbedingt an 140er Kurbeln!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. August 2019)

Danke für die Übersetzung! Hilft trotzdem nicht beim Finden.

Die 140er Kurbel brauche ich? Hab jetzt die 152mm angefragt. Dann muss ich nochmal nachhaken.


----------



## upanddownhiller (13. August 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> So, ich klinke mich hier Mal ein.
> Tolle Räder habt ihr da aufgebaut und ich hab genau das gleiche vor. Doch ich stehe noch vor der Wahl TWENTYFOUR Large oder doch schon X.13.
> 
> Mein Sohn wird im Dezember 8 Jahre. Das neue Fahrrad soll ein Geburtstagsgeschenk werden. Er ist aktuell 133cm groß und hat 60cm Innenbeinlänge (beides ohne Schuhe). Fahren tut er aktuell das 20 Belter von Early Rider. Bis zum Dezember sind es ja noch ein paar Tage und richtig viel fahren wird er im Winter auch nicht. Also Minimum 6 Monaten bis das Rad mit richtiger Größe verwendet wird.
> ...


Hi! Ich habe leider keine Email Benachrichtigung bekommen, daher jetzt die späte Antwort. Meine Tochter war 1,34m groß als sie das Rad bekommen hat, es hat da schon gut von der Größe gepasst! Würde das x13 empfehlen


----------



## ilfer (14. August 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Danke für die Übersetzung! Hilft trotzdem nicht beim Finden.
> 
> Die 140er Kurbel brauche ich? Hab jetzt die 152mm angefragt. Dann muss ich nochmal nachhaken.


Normalerweise ist die Faustregel: Körpergröße in cm = Kurbellänge. 
Bei 133 cm Körpergröße würd ich auf jeden Fall auf 140 runter gehen!


----------



## Kati (14. August 2019)

Ich hab meins auch mit 135mm Kurbel aufgebaut. Hatte sogar überlegt auf 127mm zu gehen, weil ursprüngliche Körpergröße ca. 1,25 war.


----------



## Kwietsch (14. August 2019)

Ich gehe beim 24er jetzt auch ganz strikt auf 130mm Kurbel. Die passt zu Beginn, später lieber zu kurz als zu lang, oder ich wechsle dann nochmal.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. August 2019)

140er Kurbel ist nachgeordert. Die 152mm nehme ich aber auch gleich für später. 89€ inkl. Hohlwellen-Innenlager. Nicht billig, aber ist ja für das beste was die Welt zu bieten hat...Kinder.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. August 2019)

@ilfer und @Dr.No 
ich nehme den Rahmen erstmal mit Starrgabel, hat die dann 160mm Scheibe oder 140mm bei Standard PM?
140mm würde ja bei Kindern völlig langen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (15. August 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> @ilfer und @Dr.No
> ich nehme den Rahmen erstmal mit Starrgabel, hat die dann 160mm Scheibe oder 140mm bei Standard PM?
> 140mm würde ja bei Kindern völlig langen


Keine Ahnung, aber warum keine Federgabel? Die RST F1rst Air Platinum funktioniert bei uns einwandfrei!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. August 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, aber warum keine Federgabel? Die RST F1rst Air Platinum funktioniert bei uns einwandfrei!


Gründe:
1. Gewicht
2. bei seinem Körpergewicht glaube ich noch nicht funktional
3. nicht zu viel Neues auf ein Mal
4. Stack-Erhöhung
5. Kosten


----------



## ilfer (15. August 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Gründe:
> 1. Gewicht
> 2. bei seinem Körpergewicht glaube ich noch nicht funktional
> 3. nicht zu viel Neues auf ein Mal
> ...


Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen, wie meine Jungs auf ihre Federgabeln abgefahren sind. 
5. lass ich gelten beim Neupreis - aber ich hab meine für 40€ bei Ebay ergattert!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. August 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen, wie meine Jungs auf ihre Federgabeln abgefahren sind.
> 5. lass ich gelten beim Neupreis - aber ich hab meine für 40€ bei Ebay ergattert!


doch, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. ich weiß noch wie ich mich über meine erste federgabel gefreut habe...die hab ich damals noch selbst bezahlt.
40€ wäre kein Problem. In dem Preis Range hat Aliexpress auch was zu bieten. Aber keine Ahnung was da brauchbar ist. Gibt's bestimmt einen thread "Federgabel aus China"...


----------



## ilfer (28. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen!
Eines meiner PYRO X.13 Trailbikes steht demnächst zum Verkauf. Passend für Kinder ab 1,30 bis ca. 1,50.
Entweder mit (10,4 kg) oder ohne Vario-Stütze (10,1 kg).
Bei Interesse bitte PN!








ilfer schrieb:


> FERTIG! Inklusive Klingel, Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Tacho 10,1 kg pro Rad.
> Anhang anzeigen 627629


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, bin jetzt auch schon tief drin im Aufbau (eigenen Thread gibt's bald). Eine Frage hat sich jedoch ergeben:

Grip Shift oder Trigger zur X.9? Hab beides hier liegen. Mein Großer fährt aktuell den Early Rider Belter mit 3 Gang Drehgriff. So richtig will mir der aber optisch nicht gefallen. Auch dieser abgeschnittene/gekürzte Griff ist solala. Aber ich weiß nicht ob Sohnemann gut mit Triggern klar kommt.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## ilfer (9. November 2019)

Auf jeden Fall Trigger! Meine hatten damals Drehgriffe an den Ghost Powerkid 24 und kamen nicht damit zurecht... viel zu hohe Handkräfte.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. November 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Trigger! Meine hatten damals Drehgriffe an den Ghost Powerkid 24 und kamen nicht damit zurecht... viel zu hohe Handkräfte.


Ich dachte gerade das Drehen der Hand ist viel einfacher als mit dem Daumen den richtigen Hebel zu treffen.


----------



## afru (9. November 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ich dachte gerade das Drehen der Hand ist viel einfacher als mit dem Daumen den richtigen Hebel zu treffen.


So auch meine Erfahrung das die Kinder schneller mit dem rauf runter drehen klarkommen als mit dem Schalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. November 2019)

Ist der überhaupt mit der X.9 kompatibel? Plasma war doch Shimano kompatibel oder?


----------



## ilfer (10. Februar 2020)

Kurze Durchsage: Bike Nummer 2 steht nun auch zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse bitte PN 

PYRO X.13 Trailbike mit 26 Zoll Bereifung. Passend für Kinder ab 1,30 bis ca. 1,50 m.
Entweder mit (10,4 kg) oder ohne Vario-Stütze (10,1 kg).


----------



## Dr. No (10. Februar 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> @ilfer und @Dr.No
> ich nehme den Rahmen erstmal mit Starrgabel, hat die dann 160mm Scheibe oder 140mm bei Standard PM?
> 140mm würde ja bei Kindern völlig langen


Ich habe ebenfalls Starrgabel genommen - aus Gewichtsgründen. Federgabel steht noch ungenutzt in der Ecke.
Die Scheiben sind 160/140 v/h


----------



## Dr. No (10. Februar 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Kurze Durchsage: Bike Nummer 2 steht nun auch zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse bitte PN
> 
> PYRO X.13 Trailbike mit 26 Zoll Bereifung. Passend für Kinder ab 1,30 bis ca. 1,50 m.
> Entweder mit (10,4 kg) oder ohne Vario-Stütze (10,1 kg).


Was wird das Folgerad werden? - Unser X.13 wird auch langsam knapp!


----------



## Dr. No (10. Februar 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin jetzt auch schon tief drin im Aufbau (eigenen Thread gibt's bald). Eine Frage hat sich jedoch ergeben:
> 
> Grip Shift oder Trigger zur X.9? Hab beides hier liegen. Mein Großer fährt aktuell den Early Rider Belter mit 3 Gang Drehgriff. So richtig will mir der aber optisch nicht gefallen. Auch dieser abgeschnittene/gekürzte Griff ist solala. Aber ich weiß nicht ob Sohnemann gut mit Triggern klar kommt.
> Was meint ihr?


Also bei uns ist der Drehgriff OK. - Auch wenn es nicht X.9 sondern noch meine uralte X.0 ist.


----------



## ilfer (10. Februar 2020)

Dr. No schrieb:


> Was wird das Folgerad werden? - Unser X.13 wird auch langsam knapp!


Folgerad 1 ist schon fertig, Nummer 2 grade in Arbeit. Beides Canyon Nerve 27.5 Zoll in S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (16. Februar 2020)

Kurze Durchsage: Ich habe unser zweites PYRO jetzt in den Bikemarkt eingestellt.

EDIT: verkauft


----------



## Sylvia81 (9. März 2020)

Hi. Ist das Rad schon verkauft? Finde es leider nicht ?
Gruß Sylvia


----------



## ilfer (9. März 2020)

Ja sorry, das war innerhalb von ein paar Tagen schon weg.


----------



## Sylvia81 (9. März 2020)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ja sorry, das war innerhalb von ein paar Tagen schon weg.


Darf ich nach dem Kurs fragen? Gern per PN


----------



## AHK (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem wir (insbesondere mein Sohn) von Euren pyro bikes sehr begeistert sind, überlegen wir uns auch eines selbst zusammenzubauen. Allerdings habe ich leider nirgend im Internet (auch nicht bei Pyro direkt) einen Laden gefunden, wo ich den Rahmen kaufen kann. Habt Ihr ein Tipp für mich wo ich den Rahmen kaufen könnte? Das wäre klasse!!
Herzlichen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## upanddownhiller (27. April 2020)

Den Rahmen kann man direkt bei Herrn Fischer von Pyrobikes bestellen. Email Adresse ist auf der Homepage zu finden. Ich habe den Rahmen und ein paar Anbauteile (Gabel, Kurbel, Lenker , Vorbau) etc so erworben. Viele Grüße


----------



## AHK (27. April 2020)

Klasse, herzlichen Dank für die rasche Hilfe. Dann probieren wir mal unser Glück.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. April 2020)

upanddownhiller schrieb:


> Den Rahmen kann man direkt bei Herrn Fischer von Pyrobikes bestellen. Email Adresse ist auf der Homepage zu finden. Ich habe den Rahmen und ein paar Anbauteile (Gabel, Kurbel, Lenker , Vorbau) etc so erworben. Viele Grüße


Letzte Info von Herrn Fischer war dass das nicht mehr so einfach ist. Bzw. er auf einen neuen Zulieferer wechseln musste und der Rahmen leicht abgeändert werden müsste. Keine Ahnung wie hier der Status ist. Ich empfehle ganz klar Anrufen und nett fragen. Mails gehen bei ihm oft unter.


----------

